# Mortons Sugar Cure



## ga pine needle (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm starting to do a 4 lb batch of eye of round jerky and was wondering if anyone has fixed a cure/marinate using Mortons sugar cure? I use TQ as recomended by Morton so I go with my spices from there.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't done any jerky with sugar cure myself, but TQ gives very good results. I would think it would work out fine, with a touch less salt content (I'm assuming).

Here's some info from Morton's site, if you need:
http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/m...sugarcure.html

If you do the jerky cure with it, please let us all know how it works out for you. If you do your own seasoning and cure mixes as I do, then you already have the basics down, so I'd give the sugar cure a try if I had some on hand. Just follow the label instructions. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Eric


----------



## ga pine needle (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm thinking along the same lines Eric, I went ahead and did 3lbs with my spices and TQ, I actually wrote down my spices this time just so I can try the sugar cure with the same mix to get a good idea of what the difference may be.


----------



## jerrykr (Dec 21, 2009)

I use the Morton TQ instead of salt in my marinade recipe.  Use as directed by Mortons.  TQ is mostly salt (and suger in this case) with the correct proportions of sodium nitrate to cure the meat.


----------



## howardw (Jan 5, 2013)

If you find receipts for TQ there is a one-to-one correspondance with Sugar Cure, meanwhile I am going to use it tomorrow so I will post results


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 5, 2013)

HowardW said:


> If you find receipts for TQ there is a one-to-one correspondance with Sugar Cure, meanwhile I am going to use it tomorrow so I will post results


Looking forward to seeing your results. I have a bag of the stuff that I don't know what to do with. I usually use my own spices and cure #1.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

Howdy members and evening..... If you are using Morton's curing products, I recommend using their recipes.... curing products are not readily interchangeable.....   Here is a link to their recipes, cures etc.....    Dave

                                        .....click on link to open.....

*http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-home/culinary-salts/meat-curing-methods*


----------



## michael ark (Jan 5, 2013)

I have used it before just follow the instructions.


----------



## howardw (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I found the first bump in the road, maybe someone here knows the answer? There is a seperate bag of "spices" to be mixed with the salt (but only the amount needed, yet another mystery) and either I did not read well enough to know what the bag contains or it was not there ! I am hoping it is not somethingg necessary for beef jerky though or the curing process itself. That aside, it is starting on it's 10 hour journey to being ready for the dehydrator.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

The spice packet is the only difference between MTQ and the regular Sugar Cure.
It's not necessary, you can leave it out.


~Martin


----------



## howardw (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the answer but being new to a whole new set of TLA's I am not so sure what (M)TQ is? That said, I think the butcher sliced my meat just a tad to thick seems like it isn't dried on the inside but nothing the microwave wont cure. The marinade however worked very well, the Jerky came out mild with just a bit of smoke and just a bit of kick, and not too sweet.  I was missing one ingredient (Onion powder) but I really do not miss it and doubt that it's addition would have significantly changed the flavor. I did add one thing, the receipt called for 1/2tsp of crushed red pepper, I used that but I also added the same amount of Lousiana Hot Sauce for good measure.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 7, 2013)

MTQ=Morton Tender Quick


~Martin


----------

